# Kenzie Update - PM me :)



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Me Me Me!


----------



## HugeSmallThing (Jan 11, 2014)

I would love to see!


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I want to see! I took a break from the forum and lost track of her, sour and I believe the mini mule was named honor??


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Well then, welcome back to the forum, Zeke!

Yes, I had Kenzie, Sour and Honor. All have moved on to new homes. Honor left me to be a pasture 'guardian' and pet at 6 months old (she should be about 1 1/2 now), Sour is on a lease-to-own contract with a local driving academy to replace an elderly gelding, and Kenzie is now living about an hour away from me with a wonderful lady who plans trail/beach ride her extensively. She's also considering doing some low level showing with her because according to her trainer, Kenzie is developing some phenomenal gaits as she grows into herself. Who knew?!

I really didn't want to sell Kenzie or Sour, but I really just couldn't give them the things they needed financially. It was a struggle to make myself see that, but I did and it really did work for the best.


----------



## swimminchikin (Feb 27, 2013)

Ok... I gotta see! How do I work this PM thingy? 

Glad to hear she's doing well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I want to see too!! She is really shooting up if she is just shy of 15 hands at the withers 0.0!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Meeeeeeeeeeeee! Please


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

No kidding! I can hardly believe it. She was 14.0 1/2 when she left me, 14.2 at the butt and really looking like she was about to grow again. That was the first week of December  Looks about right in the picture though. Her wither was nowhere near level with her owner's head when she left me.

Her string test said 15.2. Maybe she'll make it after all!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Ooh I want to see! So glad to hear that she's doing well and that you're getting updates!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you for the update and the picture! I completely know the struggle of having to give up a horse because you are no longer what's best for them, it's hard. So glad you get to know they are all in good homes. If I remember right Sour earned her name rightfully so, so to hear she gets to move on to teach driving must make you feel so proud!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Me, please!

I haven't posted much since I started my job in July, but I HAVE been reading, and I was so happy when you found the perfect home for Kenzie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I'd love to see an updated photo!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Send me one!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

I would love to see!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I also would like very much to see a picture, please.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

She looks solo good! I personally love the floppy ear. Adds character lol


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Me too, please. You did amazing things for that filly and now I'd like to see how your efforts are being rewarded.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

I definitely want Kenzie update!!! I am happy it is working out


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Me too please!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Me, also, please!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

The picture was great  Thanks for the update! She looks really, really good!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I think I got all of you  let me know if one doesn't go through.

Yep, I was totally astonished when the driving academy was interested in Sour. They said themselves that they didn't typically take horses under 8, and she's only 5 1/2- but she's just perfect for their program. As a lesson horse she can work, which she has always loved, but doesn't have to deal with little kids constantly fawning over her (she just hooks up and goes) which is what she hated...and that's hard to find given that she's just so CUTE. 

I'm so, so happy with the way things turned out for my girls. They deserve only the best and by all appearances that is what they got! And I LOVE that Kenzie's new owner has been updating me. She is really going above and beyond my expectations, and I haven't even had to ask for the updates. Kenzie even had her surgery already, and is 'perfect' now, character enhancing scars and all! haha


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I'd love to see her if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## frizzy (Jun 10, 2012)

If you don't mind I would like to see her, I'm so happy everything sorted out


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I would love to see a picture, too. I was actually just thinking about you and Kenzie today wondering how you two were doing,


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

i would love to see her, too..... glad she is doing so well, and that the new owner keeps in touch so well. hope all is well w/ you.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Me too please!


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

Me too please !! Glad to hear that she's doing well  !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Me, me! I never saw her little self, but I'd love to see the current one :>


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Me please! As the avid lurker following her story I'd love to see her growth, she was so cute in all the pictures I saw of her when you had her


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Sorry if I accidentally sent anyone two xD its hard to keep track of.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'd love to see her, too! I always thought she was such a trooper and so cute.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes!! Definately want to see Kenzie girl


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

A trooper she is! I'm still utterly amazed by her temperament after all she's been through. It's a miracle that needle phobia is the worst thing she suffers from. She has every right to be terrified of the entire world!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

How am I just now seeing this?! I would love a new pic of the gorgeous girl.


P.S. Didn't I tell you she still had a lot of growing to do? :wink:


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I happily admit that all my fretting was worthless! Looks like her chances of reaching 15.2hh are pretty darned high after all! 

Hopefully when she's done growing she'll be a bit of an easier keeper though xD as of right now her owner has the same thought as me...HOW can a horse her size eat as much as she does?! She was eating what her two farm-mates ate combined when she was with me! o.o


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

This sweet girl is a survivor, and has risen above all else through your loving hands and those that now handle her - I'm tearfully smiling with this update. Thank you for sharing


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd love to see a the updated pics! Would it be to much trouble to attach a before one too? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Would love to see her update if you don't mind sending to me. So glad to hear she's doing so well-you must be very proud of your matchmaker skills 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

For anyone else (such as Zexious! o.-) who hasn't seen Kenzie before, since a couple of you asked- here are two before pictures of her. It should be fine to share them since they're my pictures that I took, and one has me in it...

'before' as in, when she first came to me: 14 months



















and a few days before she left in December.


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi Endiku, please send me a pic of Kenzie too. 

I stumbled on your story two weeks back and since then I have read your three Kenzie threads from start to finish. WOW!!! What an epic. I didn't skip a single page for fear that I might miss something. I cried through your first hard times with you - just a year late LOL - and lapped up all your successes. I can't believe all you did for that little filly, even when it seemed all the odds were loaded against you both. And apart from your outstanding perseverance and humanity, you're also a good writer - you have the great ability to make everyday stuff fascinating (even beet pulp!). 

Here's a big hug for you from Spain.

If my two boys achieve half of what you have done when they reach their late teens, I'll be super super proud of them!

Yay for you and Kenzie, not forgetting Sour either, and please send a photo.
  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

I would also love to see a new picture. So happy her life is looking long and bright.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I would also love to see the updated picture of her!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I want to see updated Kenzie pics too please!!! So happy to hear she is thriving. She is the ultimate survivor!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

You are so kind Bondre! How neat that people are finding and reading Kenzie's story even a year after the first one began...from across the world! It just goes to show you how one little filly can make such an impression on the world. Some day I'd like to write a book about her, even though I only shared a year of her life. She's such a special animal.

Funny that this thread should revive a bit today of all days...I don't really know why but random days I miss her like I would miss a part of myself. Other days, I'm fine. I miss her of course, but its easy to deal with. Today though is one of those sad days of just plain missing my little girl even though she has, in a sense, outgrown me and moved on to even bigger, better things. This time last year she was just beginning to show a little bit of life and hope. Now she's a BIG, healthy filly that is bigger than life itself. I know I've said it a million times but I was so lucky to be a part of her survival story! NBEventer, she really and truly is the ultimate survivor. I've never seen an animal fight so hard to live as she did...and all the while with grace and sweetest that no one deserved!

Ok, enough of my rattling- I'll send you four her updated photo now xD


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

HAHAHA. Ok, double post, but KigerQueen just PMed me with the title being "Kenzie is a meme!" And she is. It makes fun of her awkward, ugly yearling self in a picture of her last summer, and I guess I should be mad that someone used it to make fun of (how did they get it anyways? I guess off of HF) but I really just find it amusing. Poor Kenzie is really going to wish I never posts so many less-than-pretty photos of her as a yearling!

At least they got it right that she's a tb? And her breeding probably IS something like that xD second cousin to blahblahblah. 

Thats ok Kenzie, we still love you.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I want to see a Kenzie picture!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

I would love to see a picture of Kenzie! It is fantastic to hear that she is doing so well in her new home.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

SO behind the times, but I want to see her picture too please!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

I would love to see Kenzie now! I haven't been on it awhile so I think the last think I saw of her was the ear issue. Can't wait see how much she's changed!


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh me me me!!!! I knew shes turn into a lovely tall mare


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I'd love to see


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

lol at this point it's basically public haha


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Pretty much Yogiwick, but the main difference is that the photo won't be something just anyone can look up on google like the rest of Kenzie's photos are xD no joke, you can type "Kenzie Thoroughbred" on google and find her. Its kind of funny. That way, hopefully, her picture can't be turned into a meme/criticized/used by non horse people...or at least thats the idea. LOL


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Aww I found her!!


----------



## stargirl90 (Aug 28, 2012)

I'd love to see her!


----------



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

i wanna see i wanna see!! =D


----------

